# Nikolai Nikolayevich Sidelnikov (1930 - 1992)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian Soviet composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Film Music to ' A Trip to Wiesbaden'






Film Music to 'Quest in the Snowstorm'


----------

